# Music and Drama Company



## flyingbaton

שלום!

I would like to translate "Music and Drama Company" into Hebrew. "Company" here refers to a performing troupe, e.g. dance company/ theatre company

Is this translation correct?
לַהֲקָה למוּזִיקָה ודְּרָמָה


----------



## amikama

flyingbaton said:


> Is this translation correct?
> לַהֲקָה למוּזִיקָה ודְּרָמָה


This is correct, but in this case I would use the genitive construction (_smikhut_):
להקת מוזיקה ודרמה


----------



## flyingbaton

Thanks amikama! 

1. This would be pronounced as lehokat muzika ve'drama? Is the stress on the last syllable of each letter?

2. "Welcome to the Music and Drama Company" would be "ברוך הבא ללהקת מוזיקה ודרמה"?


----------



## origumi

flyingbaton said:


> 1. This would be pronounced as lehokat muzika ve'drama? Is the stress on the last syllable of each letter?


lehakat muzika udrama



> 2. "Welcome to the Music and Drama Company" would be "ברוך הבא ללהקת מוזיקה ודרמה"?


ברוך הבא ללהקת המוזיקה והדרמה


----------



## flyingbaton

Thanks origumi! 

1. So I say "barukh haba le'lehakat ha'muzika u-ha-drama" ?

ברוך הבא ללהקת המוזיקה והדרמה

2. "The Music and Drama Company" would be להקת המוזיקה והדרמה without ה on להקת ? The smikhut seems very similar to arabic's idafa construction


----------



## origumi

flyingbaton said:


> 1. So I say "barukh haba le'lehakat ha'muzika u-ha-drama" ?
> 
> ברוך הבא ללהקת המוזיקה והדרמה


 
With no definite article - lehakat muzika *u*-drama
With definite article - lehakat ha-muzika *ve*-ha-drama

(before consonant with schwa like the "d" of drama _ve-_ becomes _u-_)

So it looks best as:
* barukh ha-ba li-lehakat ha-muzika ve-ha-drama (the Hebrew version above is correct, singular), or:
* brukhim ha-ba'im li-lehakat ha-muzika ve-ha-drama (ברוכים הבאים ללהקת המוזיקה והדרמה, plural)

(*li*-lehakat and not *le*-lehakat for a similar situation of _le-_ before schwa that becomes _li-_).



> 2. "The Music and Drama Company" would be להקת המוזיקה והדרמה without ה on להקת ? The smikhut seems very similar to arabic's idafa construction


This is correct, compare to similar cases:

* מועדון *ה*תאטרון
* חיפושיות *ה*קצב
* חבורת *ה*זמר
* להקת *ה*נח"ל

But I'm sure that there are many (although less) opposite examples, with no smikhut.


----------



## amikama

I'm sorry, origumi, but are you sure it's _lehakat_, not _lahakat_? Because according to my dictionary (Even-Shoshan):
לַהֲקָה, לַהֲקַת־, לְהָקוֹת, לַהֲקוֹת־


----------



## origumi

You are correct. Sorry.

וַיַּרְא אֶת לַהֲקַת הַנְּבִיאִים נִבְּאִים

In spoken Modern Hebrew l*e*haka appears >75% of the time, l*a*haka <25%, but this is no excuse.


----------



## flyingbaton

Thanks a lot origumi and amikama for the explanations!


----------

